# How often do you buy yourself flowers?



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Just a quick question to lay some thoughts of mine at ease. I suspect my ex wife was cheating as flowers would appear in her house and the kids would comment on it she would tell them "I bought them for myself".

So I figured I should ask the question. So Ladies, how often do you buy flowers for yourself?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I go on kicks. Sometime I will buy them every other week for a month or so and sometimes I won't buy them for several months.

Yes, I want my husband to buy my flowers, often! I want him to have them delivered and I want him to come home with them. I LOVE getting flowers because I love HAVING fresh flowers.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I buy flowers, and sometimes plants, for myself several times a year. 

I also buy myself a gift every year for Christmas. I wrap it and put it under the tree to open at gift time, just like all the other presents. I've been doing that for probably 15 years.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Every so often I do. Especially if there is an occasion like a family dinner.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I buy them in the winter when it is depressing and cold. My husband never buys flowers.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well I'm a florist ( among other things ), not working as one now but when I had my florist shop a large part of my clientele was ladies that bought flowers for their homes. My clients were mostly wealthy families where money never came into question.


I answered never because I would never buy myself any flowers after growing up with flowers all my life. I have grown a little sick of them.

.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I buy my mom flowers once a month because she loves them. For a guy, I buy flowers too, it makes the place look better, and adds life to the scenary.

I add marbles in a clear glass vase, and let the natural sunlight shine through it. It is quite remarkable.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I never buy myself cut flowers, although I like them. Usually in the spring I'll buy some flowering annuals to put out in pots on the porch, etc. and just bought myself some paperwhite bulbs to force in a pot in my office at work. When I was married, I would mostly buy flowering perennial plants for the garden. But I wouldn't buy myself cut flowers because I think of that as something someone does for others. And because they die, I see it as a waste of money.

If your wife never bought herself flowers and then all of a sudden they started showing up much more often, I think that's reason for suspicion. Although, seems like a dumb thing for the OM to do - send flowers to her home.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I used to when I wanted some simple flowers for decoration on the table or bar. We had a shop across the street so it was easy. 

I haven't bought fresh flowers in about 4 years though because of a move. There aren't any flower shops or even grocery stores that carry simple, fresh flowers here....boo.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

For a time, years ago, I'd buy a small bouquet for myself /our home every so often, as I was passing the florist on the way home with groceries. Now I'd buy flowers to arrange myself as a hobby either for our home or to give friends, preferably from a wholesaler, but it's been a while.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Whenever I visit a new place I'll buy their local flowers to put in my hotel room. When I'm at home I'll buy them whenever they're cheapest and put them on the dining room table. I'd say probably once or twice every few months.
I once bought DH tie-dyed roses too. He has purchased flowers for me once or twice at the beginning of our relationship.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Used to buy flowers ALL the time, on a weekly basis, because I love them in the house.

Lately I've fallen off. 

I just love them to pieces.

I think my ex only bought me flowers a handful of times. If I ever wanted flowers, I bought them for myself and still do.

So, her having flowers in the house doesn't mean she is cheating, is what I am saying. Unless she was actually cheating. Do you mean you think someone bought them for her all the time? Or she bought them herself? Two totally different things.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I never buy them for myself; it's just not something I ever think of.

SO buys them for me about once every other month. I always appreciate them.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey samurai what were the flowers? Some arrangments are just really pretty but other arrangements I won't buy for myself as I think those should be from a lover. For instance roses. Some rose bouquets are just really pretty for say spring time, but other rose bouquets are clearly meant to send a lovers message. However, she could have been lonely and wishing she had a lover so she bought them for herself.


----------



## Green Eyes (Nov 20, 2014)

I've never bought flowers for myself. However, I once worked with a woman who was single and would buy flowers for herself and bring them to the office just to brighten things up a bit. I don't think it's uncommon.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I have only ever bought myself flowers with roots with the intention of them living a long time or I would consider it a complete waste of $$..

I answered very rarely.. I wish I had a greener thumb, but it's not one of my strong points, I have bought a few fake trees for the house though! And I have bought MORE live trees for our yard and planted them over any amount of flowers except maybe buying some flats in the spring -to last all summer ..and I planted many seeds.. the most cost effective way to go!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Now that we have a garden, I was initially very excited about all the possibilities... all those flowers! ....and foliage (which is expensive to buy) but I've noticed they don't last so long when I cut from the garden, even the foliage.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Hey samurai what were the flowers? Some arrangments are just really pretty but other arrangements I won't buy for myself as I think those should be from a lover. For instance roses. Some rose bouquets are just really pretty for say spring time, but other rose bouquets are clearly meant to send a lovers message. However, she could have been lonely and wishing she had a lover so she bought them for herself.


I heard of red roses....
That combined with everything else has me wondering. I may post in the CWI section.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

SamuraiJack said:


> I heard of red roses....
> That combined with everything else has me wondering. I may post in the CWI section.


Well actually it's yellow roses that are supposed to be for lovers...if I remember correctly. Perhaps 1971 will clarify.

And agin, it depends on the arrangement. I love pink roses with baby's breath and will buy them when I see them.

Dude, do not go to CWI! It's a cess pit in there!


----------

